# G4 Ibook Display Goes Blank



## ericwalt7 (Oct 12, 2005)

I have an iBook 800 MHz PowerPC G4 and after it boots to the main screen, the whole display goes blank, typically within 30 seconds.  Power is near 100%.  

Things I've tried is doing a 'safe boot' startup, tried repairing disk permissions via 'disk utility' and opened up the bottom battery to see if there was any issue with it.

While there's blank screen, the laptop is still on as evidenced by the apple being bright on the cover, but applications apparently crash (when I've opened iTunes and started playing a song, it stops playing when the screen display goes blank).  
I've had to then hold down the start button to get the laptop to go off.  Typically upon the next time I try to start things up, a fan will go on for 2-5 minutes, but it won't start up until I try a 3rd time pressing the start button.  Then this cycle repeats.  

Basically, I have no ability to use this laptop since the display goes blank nearly after starting up.

Any thoughts as to what may be wrong or how to fix this issue?


----------



## insulincarl (Nov 21, 2005)

hi, i have the exact same problem. did you get it sorted in the end???
cheers
carl


----------



## El Perro Loco (Nov 21, 2005)

I had been battling what I think is the same problem with a g4 powerbook 100.  Finally, did the following:

Completely Reinstalled the os (10.4)
Uploaded the updates
Turned off all powersaving applications
reinstalled my apps

So far, so good.  I occasionally get crashes (or freezes), but nothing like before.  I never got around to running disk utility.


----------



## ericwalt7 (Nov 21, 2005)

insulincarl said:
			
		

> hi, i have the exact same problem. did you get it sorted in the end???
> cheers
> carl



I had to take it into an Apple store and pay their one-time service fee (about $250) whereupon they replaced the malfunctioning element (forgot what it was, but after a diagnostic test, it showed up as the only thing).

I made extensive attempts at trying to resolve the matter myself without any complete or long-term success, so the repair was the bailout to save my laptop (better than paying $1000+ for new hardware).


----------



## Shu Chow (Nov 27, 2005)

After my iBook refused to boot this morning, I found this thread, registered, and just wanted to chime in and say that I've got, I think, the same problem.  The only difference is that my Apple logo remains unlit.

My iBook is the exact same model purchased in January of 2004.  Another widespread Q/A problem for Apple?


----------



## Shu Chow (Nov 27, 2005)

Well, it looks like our problems are not isolated.  Two other people on the Apple Discussion boards with the same problem.

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=1237624#1237624


----------



## humina (Dec 14, 2005)

I also have the same problem.  It really sucks.  Started for me about 2 days ago.  It's probably just a timer to make your computer require a repair as soon as the warranty is supposed to expire.  Increase the sale of applecare and whatnot.  I'm pretty pissed at the shotty logicboardness of this laptop.


----------



## adama (Dec 15, 2005)

Greetings,
My coputer screen just flickered and flashed several times and is now completely black.  I have tried linking it to another monitor: still black.  Can anyone tell me what has happened?  I have an exam in two days and all my notes are on the laptop.  It's an iBook G3, btw.  The apple logo is NOT illuminated and the screen is blank, but it still seems to be functioning (i.e. the sound button still makes the chirping noise).

This laptop was purchased in '03.

If anyone has some advice, don't be shy!


----------



## daddykool (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a similar problem with my 14" ibook; I first replaced the logic board and then the hard disk.

The screen initially booted up ok and even allowed access to the system preferences. I attempted to reset the date & time but then the screen flickered and crapped out.

Even after the disk replacement, the screen only lasted about ten seconds before blanking out again.

The disk boots, chimes but no picture.

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## ars123 (Jan 17, 2007)

reset the pram or reset laptop with alt+command+shift+powerbutton and restart. reinstall the osx if problem is not solved than its a hardware problem may b powersupply of the lcd or data cable or lcd poercable damage.
cheer
im_imran525@yahoo.cion


----------

